# OMG DD just fell off the bed- do I take her to the ER?



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Shes almost 6 months old...I switched her to the edge side because I was nursing her on the other side allll night. I was half awake and DH was making coffee...I totally fell back asleep and heard a thump- then screaming. Our bed is like 3 feet off the ground, and we have hardwood







She was lying on her back. I picked her up and she cried for like 30 seconds...I nursed her, and she whimpered a bit then was fine. Now she is smiling and back to her old self. I don't see any lumps on her head. Could she have a concussion? I am such a bad mommy!







:


----------



## saraann (Dec 1, 2006)

she sounds like she's OK from what you described. My daughter has fallen off the bed once too, she reacted the same way as yours. It's really scary but it happens.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Not that I'm a doctor or anything, but she sounds like she isn't hurt if there are no lumps and she's smiling. Some of my earliest memories are of my baby sister falling off the bed. This happened twice-- my parents apparently were slow learners!-- and she was fine both times.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

First of all, you are NOT a bad mommy. She sounds fine. Keep an eye from her, give her lots of love and kisses and milk.


----------



## Haydee (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 







First of all, you are NOT a bad mommy. She sounds fine. Keep an eye from her, give her lots of love and kisses and milk.









: I'd just watch her through the day and see if she's acting normal, and give her love.







You are not a bad mommy!!


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

I would not take her to the ER. That is the last place a co-sleeping family should go. They may in fact call social services, or they may not.

Kailey fell off the bed twice during her first year and we were naive enough to call our pediatrician for advice. The nurse was extremely judgmental and implied neglect. We just wanted to know things to look out for. She was fine each time.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I just wanted to add- she does have a red spot the size of a quarter above her left eyebrow- so that must be where she fell.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

First off, you are so not a bad mother. Just because your babe had an accident doesn't mean you're automatically sent to bad mommy detention.

I would only take her in if her pupils aren't equal or if she vomits or if she seems unhappy. It sounds like she's doing great though and you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Dandy (Oct 7, 2006)

oh, I'm so sorry for you









Elliott just took a fall off of the bed last week and I thought briefly about the ER as well. He bit his lip and it was bleeding, so we just gave him some ice to suck on and I nursed him... he immediately fell asleep and then I called my mom about it. She just said to make sure he didn't go to sleep for a while (concussion) -.- So i had to wake the poor little guy up.

I wouldn't have told the ER people we were cosleeping anyway, I think I would have just said he was playing on the bed.


----------



## sofysmommy (Feb 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamanurse* 
First off, you are so not a bad mother. Just because your babe had an accident doesn't mean you're automatically sent to bad mommy detention.

I would only take her in if her pupils aren't equal or if she vomits or if she seems unhappy. It sounds like she's doing great though and you don't have to worry about it.











I also suggest next time she falls check her pupils before you nurse her.


----------



## DandeCobb (Jul 20, 2006)

hey, its okay! Jackson fell of the bed yesterday in the middle of the night, onto hardwood, too. he cried but then went right back to nursing like it never happened, he has 'boo-boo head' now (a small lump and bruise) but otherwise no worse for the wear!


----------



## lesley&grace (Jun 7, 2005)

Just need to comment; I find it really sad that many of you worry that going to the ER or calling for medical advice would result in CPS being called. I had no issue telling my dr, my daughters pediatrician or the time we went to the ER (she had a fever that scared the daylights out of me) that we co-slept. No one batted an eye, in fact Grace's pediatrician commented that she did it with all of her kids (she did extended breastfeeding as well, with twins no less!) and wasn't it delightful to wake up next to all that sweetness? I guess we're just in a more progressive area, I've seen many posts from stateside MDC Mommas with similar concerns. That's too bad that you feel unsupported by your medical professionals in your choices as nurturing parents.

As for falling off the bed, I would not worry unless she starts to show symptoms of concussion, which many have already posted. I don't even want to tell you how many times Grace fell off our bed...if Daddy got up before us (which was typical) and she woke before me should would crawl off to go find him. She never did it if he was not home, only on his days off or if he worked late and she could hear him out in the livingroom. We eventually taught her how to get down off the bed safely, but there were a number of early morning crying sessions (me and her, I always felt like crap for not waking and realizing she was making a break for it in time to stop her from falling) before she got the hang of it.
You're not a bad momma....just a human one


----------



## happymammaof3 (Mar 13, 2006)

Same thing happened to my dd around that age and we have hard wood floors as well. It was during a nap and I heard the fall in the monitor and think I made it the bedroom in one leap! I just watched her closesly for at least an hour and she was fine. She had a bump.. which is good.. you want the bump to come out, that's a good sign. I felt HORRIBLE!! But y'know, it may have been her first fall but ceratainly was not her last (just in general not off the bed). I know God is protecting her. Don't beat yourself up at all... you are doing an awesome job!


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

She actually didn't have a bump, just a pink spot above her eyebrow. It has since gone away though- I thought for sure it would be a bruise, but it just looked like a spot you would get on your knee when you cross your legs for a long time kwim? Anyway she has been her normal self all day so I am trying not to worry- or feel guilty for that matter. Thanks for all the responses.

AMy


----------



## Haydee (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm glad she's ok.


----------



## LookMommy! (Jun 16, 2002)

This happened to me with DD1 when she was 5 months or so. I was sitting on the bed brushing my hair when she rolled over and fell off.

She was fine, but I was shaken. I told my DH and he told me I was careless, irresponsible, etc.

I told my friend, mom to 3, and she just said "Welcome to the club".

She'll be fine, and so will you.


----------



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

Does anybody make it through infanthood without rolling their baby off the bed? Not too many, I don't think









She sounds fine







.


----------



## mommietime (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LookMommy!* 
She was fine, but I was shaken. I told my DH and he told me I was careless, irresponsible, etc.

Just wanted to say sorry for you, too. My DH would get HIS skull cracked for remarks like that!


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Dr. Sears has a good list of guidelines for when not to worry and when to call the doctor or go to the ER:

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/T082300.asp


----------



## mmfoote (Mar 6, 2006)

I am not trying to scare you...just go with your gut feelings. My DS2 fell off the bed when he was about 9 mos. old. He cried for a little bit and then he was fine. But I couldn't find a lump and that made me nervous (you found the spot your daughter hit so that's good). He didn't show any signs of injury and was his normal happy self. About two days later, I felt a mushy spot on the back of his head. I called the 24 hour doctor line in our town and explained everything to him - he said not to worry, that DS2 sounded fine. Next day, he was still acting normally, but I just didn't like the mushy spot, so I took him to the doctor. Even the doctor said he was fine and then I kept pushing him to check again. Finally, he said we should have an x-ray taken. My DS2 DID have a skull fracture. I felt absolutely horrible. The good thing about it was that we got rid of our bedframe and dropped our mattress to the floor. Safety is really important because you just never know.


----------



## michaelsmama (May 20, 2003)

I would add a plug for dropping your mattress either completely to the floor or to just the boxspring if you can - has saved me lots of worry, because both of mine have rolled off enough times to make the low height worth it! We have a crib mattress next to my side both for roll-off protection and for extra baby space (though jacob, my give-me-my-own-space-please baby, has started a phase of loving to sleep right on top of me...)


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey mama it happens!







: My preemie actually fell off the bed at 3-4 months old and ours was pretty high up too and she was still pretty small.. LOL.. okay, maybe I shouldnt laugh but later on it just doesnt seem so horrible as when your baby just did it, ya know? Anyways, I wouldnt take her to the ER unless she were constantly crying right afterwards or if she was obviously hurt (like a visibly broken bone or a cut or something or if she wasnt using an arm or something) or if she was lethargic or something.. But to take precaution for next time, Id drop the bed to just a mattress.. right on the floor.. it kinda sucks, but its worth it.. and its only for a short time.. around 18 months or so, mine all learned to climb up and down from a regular bed.. and Id probably put her back in the middle for a little while or put up a bedrail if you arent going to drop your mattress.. Oh and btw, our floors are ceramic tile, so it was a hard hit (and yes, the others have hit the floor too) They could just as easily fall off the couch or something, so dont take it too hard


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

My kids have fallen off the bed so many times. I'd not be worried about it unless there was a reason to be worried (signs of concusion, etc).


----------



## MissAnnThrope (Aug 14, 2006)

I've not had any falls off the bed yet... But I almost tossed dd off one night she was laying across my chest nursing and I fell asleep and rolled over and she started to fall head first but I woke in time to catcher her (scared me to death).

But once we were in a office and they had a couch next to the window over looking the city and she was standing on the back of the couch looking out the window and turned round and right on the top of her head on the floor it was so fast and she was in reach. I can still see her laying on her back looking up at me all red from screaming I was so scared it hurt her neck, but she was fine. I think she was about 7 months or so.

Then when ds was 3 months we were at mil house and he was sleeping in his carrier while dh and I made sandwiches for dd's 4 birthday we heard a thump and then a scream ran into the living room and there he lay 3 feet from his carrier and her in between. She said she was rocking him, but I know better. She had picked him up and turned around and then droped him on hard wood. He wanted to go back to sleep afterwards and I could not keep him awake, but he was fine. After than she kept saying she broke his head.


----------

